# ProSensor 710 Stud Finder



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Seems to have great reviews. Anyone have and use one of these?


----------



## TheBuildingFirm (Dec 10, 2006)

yes. probably the best one i've ever used.


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

Buy a nice magnet and forget the stud finder forever!


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

they're good.

Downside is they're bulky, not the best instrument for running base. But I usually pull a tape anyway.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

They really are great. Clear, positive feedback that you're on a stud. No calibration, you can start on or off a stud and it works the same.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Just used this yesterday for the first time since I stomped on and threw my Zircon in the fire. It's large and a little awkward at first but I found it pretty accurate and it doesn't have an annoying beep.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

How much do they run? Been using my Zircon for 6-7 yrs. Trying to hold the button on and sliding across wall is getting old. 

How does this one work?


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

They're fantastic. I love mine. 

I agree it's a bit awkward to use when running base, but I still find it so much faster/better than the old type. 

They don't tolerate falling from 6' to concrete...though that was user stupidity. 
The little foam pad that's laminated on the sensor side of the unit also does not like being compressed unevenly. Mine is a bit squished in one corner from the way it was stored in a toolbox, and now occasionally misreads/false positives on two of the LEDs.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Been considering buying one for a long time. Zircon is still holding strong. Will probably pull the trigger on this after these good reviews.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Do they work on lath and plaster?


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Seems to have great reviews. Anyone have and use one of these?


I do (two) and find them better than anything that I have tried over the last ten years or so. Picked up my first one over two years ago.

Some walls wherein the two bys are on the flat and laid on each side (say a 1970 basement stairwell) you'll get a reading for both sides, resulting in a false read from time to time.

However, when such is not the case ... very few, if any, false readings.

I've even had luck with plaster walls.

It ain't perfect (neither am I), but it is the best that I have ever found/used.

For the longest time, I was a firm believer in magnets ... yet, I have found this far superior.

"Would you recommend this to a friend (assuming I had a friend)"?: Yes


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> How much do they run? Been using my Zircon for 6-7 yrs. Trying to hold the button on and sliding across wall is getting old.
> 
> How does this one work?


About $50 on Amazon.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looks like I might spend some of my COTM money on this.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

A little detail of my understanding how it works:

Traditional stud finder: You calibrate by pressing the button off a stud. As you move to a stud, it detects the higher density.

The Franklin: It has 13 sensors. It compares the density readings, and lights up the ones that read higher. It shows 1,2,3 or 4 studs, studs on the flat, etc.

Lath and plaster sort of, I think the problem is the plaster that oozes through the lath has varying density and throws off any readings.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Does this one actually lock so you don't have to worry about pressing a button while you're sliding it. 

It's like rubbing your stomach and patting your head at the same time.


----------



## nailspitter (Sep 2, 2014)

Got one and love it. The only one I ever found that actually works...


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

The button doesn't lock, never thought of it but it would be nice if it did. I have had mine for a year or so now and love it but it doesn't work as well as it did when I first got it. I have dropped it a few times and my hot glue gun got left on top of it and melted the plastic so it probably is my fault.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I guess its time to get a new toy and give this thing a try :thumbsup:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Leo I have one. It works better than any other that I've used in that price range. It's great for single layer drywall only. It don't work as well on plaster. It don't work at all on dble layer drywall.

I've had mine for a few yrs and its very accurate. I've never had a false reading.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

I have one and love it as well


----------



## Pitto (Nov 17, 2013)

been thru alot of stanley stud finders, returned the bosch ones, and this one is the fist one that is actually worth the money.

bonus is it doesnt beep, it is dead easy to use, and you never need to worry about turning it off, or batts going flat. Uses 2 aa's and they last ages.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I was installing some book cases a while back and just for the heck of it tried to find the studs through the 1/4" ply and it worked, was very surprised.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Through the 1/4" and the drywall?


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmm, my zircon one I paid $75 for can barely pick up a stud, doesn't work at all on plaster. I have a stanely that I paid a lot less for can read fairly clear through plaster or double layer drywall. If all this can do is a single layer drywall then I don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Through the 1/4" and the drywall?


Yes.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Been using it for a couple of years. Very reliable and I will occasionally use it as a comparison with my Zircon on plaster. It wins every time. I don't come across lath or metal lath often. Mostly plasterboard.

You should buy one.


----------



## vff9 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just ordered one of these and can't wait to try it....


----------



## Oldmanchaz (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, I bought one of these about three months ago. Paid about $50 but it is worth every penny. There are two great features. One is that you don't have to wait for your stud finder to calibrate. Just put it on the wall and if you land on a stud it will show right away. The other great feature is that it shows you the three dots to reveal both sides of the stud. No more having to mark one side and then the other to find the middle. Buy it now.


----------



## larry228 (Feb 19, 2009)

Like everyone else, I think this is an outstanding stud finder. It will also identify an occasional CPVC pipe in a wall, two pipes close to each other and too close to the surface of the drywall look a lot like a stud to this sensor. Don't ask me how I know this.:sad:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just ordered it today for use on a crown job I have on Thursday. Hope it works as good as claimed.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Great for drywall, no good for lath/plaster. Works on wood or metal studs.


----------



## Fingersmasher (May 28, 2013)

Does anybody know of a stud finder that works well with plaster and lath?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Leo G said:


> Just ordered it today for use on a crown job I have on Thursday. Hope it works as good as claimed.


I like it. Just started using mine. Trimming a house. Its a little awkward for running base but still very nice.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

You guys are gonna cause me to buy another tool & get in more trouble with the wife, aren't ya?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Don't blame us for your addiction :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Got to use it today on a crown job. There wasn't much wall left after all the windows and doors. It did really good. It got confused on (to the ceiling) headers. But it was pretty easy to see what was going on. As you approached the header you could see the LEDs all lighting up. But when it was totally on the header that's when it didn't know what to do. I'm assuming it registers the difference between the sensors to determine when there is a density difference. But when you go over the header all of a sudden all the sensors are detecting the same density and then it get confused and either flashes or goes blank like it was on drywall with no studs behind it.

All the nails we shot hit wood, except one. And that was my fault for being at a screwy angle to the pc of tape we used to mark the stud locations. Moved over 1/4" and hit it. So out of 120 nails shot I missed one. Not bad at all.

I'd give it 4 3/4 stars.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the review Leo. I'll be putting one in my trailer before the next trim job.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

I have one and it works great.

Just an FYI, you can pick these up under a relabeled name at Costco for about $15 less. Same exact tool but it's black and blue. Same manufacturer.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Moze said:


> I have one and it works great.
> 
> Just an FYI, you can pick these up under a relabeled name at Costco for about $15 less. Same exact tool but it's black and blue. Same manufacturer.


Yep, I got one Saturday, I posted it in the tool addict section, forgot about this thread. :jester:


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

TheBuildingFirm said:


> yes. probably the best one i've ever used.


Same here and I've owned quite a few.


----------

